

What are the lesser known but useful data structures? - bochi
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/500607/what-are-the-lesser-known-but-useful-data-structures

======
gklitt
It really annoys me that questions like this aren't welcome on Stack Overflow
anymore. This is a great example of a question which doesn't have "one right
answer" but is still constructive and relevant.

